
Ask HN: Are Docker, CoreOS and mesosphere dying or growing company? - rishiloyola
I am following these companies from past one year. All I know is that these companies built really good products but now they don&#x27;t have a proper revenue model.
======
tedmiston
I'm not sure that I follow your conclusion... enterprise support revenue is
real.

Kubernetes is obviously very hot right now.

Mesosphere has built Kubernetes on DC/OS by the way. It's currently beta but
should be GA in Q2.

------
manojlds
CoreOS is already acquired by Red Hat so that rules them out from the question
I suppose?

------
detaro
CoreOS was just bought by Red Hat.

